# Rahmenlinien in Tabellen, im Firefox anders als im IE ****



## kbn (12. Dezember 2010)

Hallo zusammen,
habe Website mit Tabelle mittels Dreamweaver erstellt, und dabei die Feldumrandungen mittels "border collapse=collapse" auf eine dünne Linie gezwungen.
Im Firefox wird das auch sauber dargestellt, im IE dagegen sind die Linien fast nicht sichtbar, sie sind nur "erahnbar".

Hab ich da was falsch gemacht, oder geht das nicht anders?

Gruß
kbn


----------



## lucky strike (12. Dezember 2010)

kbn hat gesagt.:


> habe Website mit Tabelle [...] erstellt, und dabei die Feldumrandungen mittels "border collapse=collapse" auf eine dünne Linie gezwungen.
> Im Firefox wird das auch sauber dargestellt, im IE dagegen sind die Linien fast nicht sichtbar, sie sind nur "erahnbar".
> 
> Hab ich da was falsch gemacht, oder geht das nicht anders?


Wieso nimmt hier in diesem Forum eine Vielzahl der User immer an, dass Außenstehende anhand solcher schwammigen Beschreibungen, und ohne detailierten Einblick in den Quellcode auf ihre Frage die zielführende Antwort parat haben?


----------



## lucky strike (12. Dezember 2010)

Übrigens sind in diesem Beispiel zur border-collapse-Eigenschaft, die zusammenfallenden Zellrahmen im IE nicht blos erahnbar, sondern werden von ihm gleichermaßen in ihrer Stärke dargestellt, wie auch von den anderen Browsern.

Damit wäre deine Frage insoweit beantwortet, ob du etwas falsch gemacht hast ;-)


----------



## kbn (12. Dezember 2010)

hier: 
http://kgdattenberg.de/progr2010-11.html
könnte man's nachvollziehen.


----------



## SpiceLab (13. Dezember 2010)

Setz in <table> das HTML-Attribut *border* auf null, und ergänze das CSS mit dieser Regel:


```
table,td { border:1px solid #000; }
```

//edit: Nachtrag!

Da im Quellcode des Dokuments mehrere Tabellen existieren, von denen die übrigen keinen Rahmen besitzen, ist ein Bezeichner für die relevante Tabelle erforderlich, um die übrigen Tabellen von der Formatierung auszuschließen.

Bei einmaligen Vorkommen in der Seite mittels einer ID:


```
<table id="border" ...>
```


```
table#border, table#border td { border:1px solid #000; }
```

ansonsten bei mehrmaligen Vorkommen in der Seite per Klassenname:


```
<table class="border" ...>
```


```
table.border, table.border td { border:1px solid #000; }
```


----------



## hela (13. Dezember 2010)

spicelab hat gesagt.:


> ... ansonsten bei mehrmaligen Vorkommen in der Seite per Klassenname:
> 
> 
> ```
> ...


So würde ich es auch machen.

Wenn die Dokumentenstruktur nicht verändert wird und man nur die die zweite Tabelle im DIV-Element mit dem Klassenattribut "content" formatieren möchte,  dann könnte man auch eine "following-sibling"-Konstruktion verwenden, um das Klassenattribut bei der Tabelle einzusparen:

```
div.content table + table,
div.content table + table td {
  border: 1px solid #000;
}
```


----------



## kbn (14. Dezember 2010)

Danke "spicelab" und "hela",
das war genau das was ich gesucht hatte !!


----------

